# Selectbox nach klick submit



## TorstenW (8. Aug 2008)

Ich möchte das meine Selectbox nach der Auswahl ein submit feuert ich weiss das es die einstellung onCklick usw gibt bekomme den Befehl dafür aber nicht hin!

Kann mir einer ein bisschen erklären wie das funzen soll ?


----------



## HLX (8. Aug 2008)

Nicht onClick, sonst würdest du bereits vor der Auswahl submitten - onchange heißt das Schlüsselwort:

```
<html:select name="mySelect" property="myValue" onchange="document.MyForm.submit()">
    <html:options>...</html:options>
</html:select>
```


----------

